# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  [HCM] Hỏi chổ cắt nhôm định hình

## goohobot

Mình định mua nhôm định hình về ráp máy CNC mini. Dò la thì mình biết được 2 chổ bán là bãi quận 8 và đường Lý Thường Kiệt. Bãi quận 8 bán theo ký, có lẻ rẻ hơn. Nhưng mua về thì mình không biết cắt sao cho vuông góc (nhà không có máy cắt). Nếu mua nhôm ở tiệm thì họ cắt giùm nhưng không chính xác.

Nhờ mấy bác chỉ chổ nào cắt chuẩn, nếu gần quận 1 hoặc quận 8 thì càng tốt để tiện đi lại.

----------

